# find the hunter game



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I made it to 13, but it goes to fast for me


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

made it to 17 then i was to slow lol


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

20 first try and 21 second try. After 18 or so I can see them but can't get the mouse to it quick enough.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

24. Once they get past 50 yards they look like blobs of grey lol.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol, maybe i'm supposed to be a deer rather than a human being...i got all 30 :darkbeer:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> Lol, maybe i'm supposed to be a deer rather than a human being...i got all 30 :darkbeer:


Nice. I have quick eyes just not a quick finger lol.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

i got 21 that was pretty sweet


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

21 here, alot of them i spotted because of their fletchings.


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't get passed 24 but its pretty difficult using a laptop mouse


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

27 cant get 28


----------



## 67chevl (Dec 19, 2006)

*game*

28 is below the white tree on the left of the screen


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

24 is what I got.


----------

